

The Company That Makes Viagra Has More Cash on Hand Than the U.S. Government - elleferrer
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/10/10/debt_ceiling_viagra_maker_pfizer_has_more_cash_on_hand_than_federal_government.html

======
jgeorge
Easy - they sell a product that consumers want.

The same can not be said of the US Government.

